# Bluetooth headset



## Morning Wood

I'd like to get a Bluetooth headset for my iPhone. I use the headphones with the built in mic currently, but the wire is a PIA. I love the fact that they are stereo headphones. Is anyone running a headset they really like? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Inner10

I have three, a Nokia, Motorola and jawbone icon. jawbone is by far the best. Still I rarely use them.


----------



## RobertCDF

I've had a number of different ones and the best I've used is a Jawbone, I've been through 5 or 6 of those but I'll keep buying them because they work great. You can pair the jawbone with multiple phones at the same time (if you have more than one). You can also listen to music through it, I use mine quite a bit especially in the summer when the phone is ringing off the hook.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I could never get into the spock ear piece. I have a in truck speaker which works while im driving. I think its a jabre. I like that thing.


----------



## jb4211

I have a Samsung out of necessity as it's the law here while driving. But, I don't think any are as good as a wired headset.


----------



## copeland5133873

I'm using the motorola ear buds from walmart. I do work for a ear doctor and he was always on me about ear protection. now when i get a call I pull them up off my neck and talk. I also use it when I'm using impact or any other loud tool. They even stay on my neck while I'm crawling around under houses. Been quite pleased with these.


----------



## world llc

rocketfish mobile bluetooth..

plays and talks all day, my phone dies first!

i probably look stupid, but it makes the day more enjoyable


----------



## jhammer7

Plantronics voyager, 2 months in, works well.


----------



## VinylHanger

I don't think that Iphone supports stereo bluetooth.


----------



## chris klee

i have a bluetooth stereo in my truck so the phone is controlled thru that.
i wear headphones a lot when i work by my self so i can have hearing protection and hear my phone calls.


----------



## VinylHanger

world llc said:


> rocketfish mobile bluetooth..
> 
> plays and talks all day, my phone dies first!
> 
> i probably look stupid, but it makes the day more enjoyable


I just checked these out. How sturdy are they, and how do they sound. I would love to just wear a set of phones while I worked.


----------



## AustinDB

I have the jawbone Era and was disappointed by it's lack of ability to understand voice commands...what's the point if I can't push a button and say Dial Jim Bob and it can't effectively do that or respond w/ additional information? The sound quality seems to be good though (+) but you have to allow the device to touch your cheek for good sound transmission (jawbone!)


----------



## Chipperjones

The best Bluetooth for iPhone in my experience is the Plantronics M155, its like having an iPhone in your ear...which as crazy as it sounds is very helpful if your busy!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Another vote for the  Jawbone here.


----------



## sunkist

I use q2 blue ant, nokia lumia 900 (best of show ces 2012) works great, talk to text, very rarely remove phone from pocket, all done thru blue ant.


----------



## greg24k

I just got myself BlueAnt T1 Rugged Blue-tooth headset.It has a protective cover, when you going out you take that off, when you at work you keep it on, it keeps the dust out. 
It has a Voice answer so when you on the ladder or doing something and call comes in, all you have to do is say "Answer" and you can talk. Also has a Caller Name Announce, so you know who is calling without looking at the phone. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

VinylHanger said:


> I don't think that Iphone supports stereo bluetooth.


It does but unless you got both headphones in at same time it won't make massive difference.


----------



## RobertCDF

I now have these now. Awesome headset, a little goofy to get used to but I like them a lot.


----------



## VinylHanger

Do those make you feel like your choking at all? I'm wanting an affordable pair of BT phones.


----------



## RobertCDF

VinylHanger said:


> Do those make you feel like your choking at all? I'm wanting an affordable pair of BT phones.


No, I'm really used to them, I have to touch them to know if they are there. They also vibrate when you phone rings so if you want to plug your phone in to charge you can still tell when a call comes in. (I like to keep my ringtone low-off)


----------



## VinylHanger

How much range do you get. Being able to charge it int eh truck while I work would be great. It seems my phone always dies just as I really need tunes to push through the end of the day/night.


----------



## RobertCDF

VinylHanger said:


> How much range do you get. Being able to charge it int eh truck while I work would be great. It seems my phone always dies just as I really need tunes to push through the end of the day/night.


Not in the truck, bluetooth has a range of ~30' (they should extend it a bit) but if you're out in the open it works fairly well.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I've had the Jawbone and the Blue Ant, they both broke. Neither one lasted very long. The hook broke on my Jawbone and the Blue Ant completely fell in half. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## iceman61

BlueAnt Q2 here. It reads your text messages to you, announces the names of incoming callers, navagation comes through the headset, voice commands. I love it. I also like the option to answer or ignore incoming calls with a voice command.

I don't like the range of bluetooth headsets in general though. 35ft average in typical for all bluetooth devices. In the event that I need to charge my phone I usually just plug it into my jobsite radio since it is usually close to me.


----------

